# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  HELP!  How to pack Lyve Canvas prints & cotton rag prints for shipping to India

## rdoecke

*Hello, I work for a non-profit and am preparing a shipment of Lyve canvas prints (with varnish on one or both sides) and 100% cotton rag prints for shipment to India.  We have received differing opinions on whether or not we should be using interleaving between the canvas and the paper and what type of interleaving material we should be using.  Any help/advice is much appreciated.  The prints are mostly flat except for the larger ones (up to 66x40") which are rolled and boxed.  Our concern is how to protect them from heat and humidity and which type of interleaving to use so that the canvas and paper do not stick to the interleaving materials.  The prints are in boxes and will be placed in wooden crates for shipment.  Once in India they may sit in storage for an indeterminate period of time.  Thanks*

----------


## Shalu Jain

Hello,
I know its very complicated to pack canvas prints, cotton prints and such products which just waste your time to pack them and leave us without any handy packaging. I have also gone through such problems but soon I overcame such hectic problems by some  which are suitable for each and every kind of products we come across in our daily life.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

A link in this message was removed because the message itself does not provide a meaningful response to this member inquiry. This is not a venue for advertisement. Please share any specific insights you have that might help members with the problems they pose. Please do not just post links to websites that you benefit from financially. Meaningful information is welcomed. Self-promotion, lacking even a pretense of relevence to the inquiry, will result in post edits, post deletion or even removal from the forum. If you have specific information to provide we invite you to share it with the community.

----------

